# Star's Foaling Thread!



## JohnW82 (Jul 12, 2010)

Well, folks my mare is going to be having a foal soon!!! She's starting to bag up a little but no milk!!! She's 310 Day's in foal, she got all of her shot's, and 2 vet check up's.... Now Gotta wait, will try and get some picture's tomorrow for you all!!


Here she is - Hot Honey Paint



> Both Sire & Dam are both HYPP NN.


She's been coming in the foaling stall at night, outside with the Herd during the day... She has been showing signs of wanting to be by her self, and if one of the horse comes along by her she chases it away with her mouth wide open to bite them.. :shock: She some times gets there butt!!! :shock:


If its a colt hes already gone got him sold right off the bat..
Now if it's a filly she might be sold also, not sure!!!

The parents are both chestnuts!!



> If they are not sold.... I WILL KEEP THE FOAL!!!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Is she maiden or an old hand? I have 2 mares due around the end of Jan first of Feb, both have had foals previously.


----------



## JohnW82 (Jul 12, 2010)

You know I'm not sure!!! She hasn't got no reg babies, but doesn't mean she has had none!! So, I'm really not sure!!

I got her when she was 7 year's old!!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

She's got a very nice pedigree on her sire line, I'm not familiar with her dam line though. But since I'm not a paint horse breeder, that doesn't mean a whole lot! I just recognize some of the Wiescamp breeding and the Conclusive breeding on her sire.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

How exciting!! Looking forward to baby pics! ;D


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

First of all, welcome to the site!

It is very exciting to see we have another foal thread to watch. Though I think I speak for everyone when I say, "THANK YOU". You are not making us wait nearly as long as every other thread on this site.. Some with 3 months ago, some with 1, one that we have no clue how long she has left. ****.

On a more serious note, congradulations. Very exciting. How old is she now? It is very possible she is maiden, and just as likely she could be old hand. I know my mare, whom I bred 3 years ago was "maiden" or so I think, and showed every sign in the book.

I hope you keep us updated, and I look forward to see the foal.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Ladybug2001 said:


> Though I think I speak for everyone when I say, "THANK YOU". You are not making us wait nearly as long as every other thread on this site..



HEY I resemble that remark :lol::lol::lol:

OP, good luck with the foaling, hope you end up with a handsome little colt


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

Golden Horse said:


> HEY I resemble that remark :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> OP, good luck with the foaling, hope you end up with a handsome little colt


****. I was talking about myself as well. XD
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JohnW82 (Jul 12, 2010)

Thanks for the comments... I haven't been to the barn to see her yet this morning. I don't have the luxury to keep her at my place cause I live in an apartment!! HA...

Here is a picture of her laying down!! ;-)


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

She's cute, do you hava a picture of the sire?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JohnW82 (Jul 12, 2010)

No I don't but I can get one for ya'll..


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

That'd be awesome.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JohnW82 (Jul 12, 2010)

Well, Jan. 1st Marks 320 days in foal!!! I did get some pictures but cant find the cord to the camera!!!!! Once I find that cord I'll upload those pictures, if not.. I've got a friend with a good camera phone, that she can take some pictures, and send them to me... Wow, she sure is getting grumpy towards other horses..... Sheesh... LOL

She seems fine with us humans as of yet..


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

For now... bum bum buuuh. Heh. Good luck! Hope you get those pictures up.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JohnW82 (Jul 12, 2010)

Here is some picture's... 




























I will get some more later on!!!


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

She looks so thrilled....she could be a ballon in the New Years Parade!


----------



## JohnW82 (Jul 12, 2010)

Another one!!


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl (Dec 6, 2011)

Look at that belly! Shes cute! Any plans for the foal?


----------



## Kilyakia (Jan 3, 2012)

No plans at this moment...


----------



## Snizard93 (Oct 12, 2011)

Following


----------



## JohnW82 (Jul 12, 2010)

Here are some more picture's!!! DAY 325 No baby as of yet..














































LOL Don't she look so thrilled!! Ha


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

Haha. Yeah she looks extremely happy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

Any baby?


----------



## JohnW82 (Jul 12, 2010)

No baby as of yet.... It's day 335...... Still waiting.. lol shes big as a moose... I can see the baby move inside...


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Has baby dropped yet? Hope he/she hurries up 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JohnW82 (Jul 12, 2010)

Nope she hasn't dropped yet..... If she keeps getting bigger I'm afraid she might burst.... lol


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Needing a "wide load" sign to hang from her tail? LOL

Is she at least bagged up and softening in her croup?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JohnW82 (Jul 12, 2010)

Yes that she is.......


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Lol! I feel so bad for the poor girl!


----------



## JohnW82 (Jul 12, 2010)

Here is some new pictures.... Don't mind her shes filthy with the shavings.. lol


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Looks like she is getting close 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

She's a pretty girl. Can't wait to see her baby!


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

The poor girl  Lol!! Gah! There are like 5 expecting mares now, I WANT TO SEE A BABY!!!!!


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Still no baby? Updates please 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

Go momma pop out that baby!


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl (Dec 6, 2011)

She has got to be close..... pretty soon that belly's going to be dragging on the ground!


----------



## JohnW82 (Jul 12, 2010)

No Baby


----------



## JohnW82 (Jul 12, 2010)

340 days in foal!!!!


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Well, she can't keep it in there forever! Come on girl, you'll be much more comfortable AFTER you let the baby out!!! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## snowynkate (Jan 9, 2012)

come on time for this foal to get out


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

I was hoping to see a picture of a foal. D:

Is she waxing yet?


----------



## JohnW82 (Jul 12, 2010)

Nope...


----------



## JohnW82 (Jul 12, 2010)

Well, here is some new pictures!!! No baby.... But its day 342... & Some new pictures!!! Her vulva is kinda dirty... (Needs to be clean)


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl (Dec 6, 2011)

Wow... now thats a belly!!! ^.^ It definately looks like its changing shapes!


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Her belly is alot different since the last pics you posted of her...Her tail head appears a bit looser as well, well the muscles around her tail head are more elastic/relaxed.


----------



## JohnW82 (Jul 12, 2010)

I'm going to be staying the night in the barn... There is a heater in this one area I'll be staying... And keep checking on her...... I dont have enough money for a cam... lol


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

oooh shes gotta be getting close! shes got the dusting on her udders and her bellys dropped since the last pics!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Better be some foal pictures in the morning or I am unsubscribing.


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

They aren't that expensive if you by the cheaper kind, even though they are cheap they actually work pretty well. They say you can't have anything blocking the view but mine have tons of trees, a barn, and a wall.. Perfect signal on one. 


She looks like she is about ready to go... Lena is dropped more then her and hasn't spit hers out! Someone told me on my thread that the fillies like to drive people insane.  Did you ever say what you want? Colt or filly?

Hoping your mare pops soon as well, she looks like she needs to. I'm thinking there will be lots of pictures soon. Good luck!


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Wow, she looks like she is ready to pop!!! She looked so delighted in the face pic.... pretty mare, congrats!!!!


----------



## JohnW82 (Jul 12, 2010)

Well, folks.... I've got a Wonderful Colt.. His name is Venus!!! ;-)

Pictures!!!





































https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.ne...52284_100000051175669_1552772_290257215_n.jpg


----------



## JohnW82 (Jul 12, 2010)

He was born last night at 9:45pm!!!!


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

YAY!!! Congrats


----------



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

Awwww!!!! I swore Lena would go first! Such an adorable little guy and I love his blaze! Congrats!!!!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Oh my!!!! He is a looker!!! Pretty pretty little guy!!! Look forward to more pics! Congrats!!!!


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

finally! haha what a cute lil guy


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Congrats on your colt!!! He's adorable!!!


----------



## BellaMFT (Nov 15, 2011)

Congrats. He is the cutest little boy.


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

he's so cute, congrats.


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

Lucky dog.  Definitely is a colt year. He is an adorable little guy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JohnW82 (Jul 12, 2010)

Thanks, Everyone!! I sure do like him!!! ;-)


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Wowza! :shock: What a looker!! Congrats!


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

OMG! is he ever cute !


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

What a cute facial marking! So adorable. Congratulations on a healthy colt 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

cuteness overload!


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

:happydance:Woohoo!! Congratulations!!! What a cute baby!! :happydance:


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

So cute! Congrats!


----------



## snowynkate (Jan 9, 2012)

gorgeous boy congrats


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Congrats on a cute colt!! :smile:


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Congrats!!! Super cute!


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl (Dec 6, 2011)

Congrats!!!! It is definately a colt year! Hes a cutie! Cant wait to see more pics!


----------



## Horselover1215 (Jan 23, 2012)

Congrats on the beautiful colt!!! Best of luck with him!


----------



## mudpie (Jul 15, 2011)

But Venus is a girl!! xD hee hee so cute!


----------



## JohnW82 (Jul 12, 2010)

OK Folks!!! Since Venus is a girl name !!! Help me pick a name for him!!!!


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

mars! :]


----------



## JohnW82 (Jul 12, 2010)

Ha... I really don't want a planet name!


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

haha I was joking but hmm how about ruger?


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

You could name him "Cupid" Since he was the son of Venus/Aphrodite in greek and rome mythology.


----------



## JohnW82 (Jul 12, 2010)

I like Cupid!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

I think it fits him.  Since it looks like he'll be a big red boy.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Congrats, he is a cute looking boy


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

Wow he's a looker. Congratulations =)


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Awwww, Cupid (formerly Venus) is so darling! Glad all went well for momma.


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

Welcome to the forum! Can't wait to see photos when your foal arrives!! By the way, is "Star" her barn name? If so, that's so cool! That's my mare's also....


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

Northernstar said:


> Welcome to the forum! Can't wait to see photos when your foal arrives!! By the way, is "Star" her barn name? If so, that's so cool! That's my mare's also....


Ooops! Don't know how this happened, but when I checked out this thread, it appeared new - looks like I was a tad late in my reply! 
He is absolutely beautiful! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## JohnW82 (Jul 12, 2010)

Wow, this Colt is mean!!! pinned his ears at ya and tries to bite you.... and its already kicking full force at you....... Hmmmmmmmmm


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

A spunky one already.


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Awww, itll work its way out of him soon as he tries to boss the wrong horse or person, lol! My only filly I've ever foaled out on my place kicked me three times in her first 6 hours of life when I was trying to walk my colicy mare around the stall. I finally jumped on the mare and rode her around the stall, which I doubt she appreciated but my shins sure did!!! Can we see some more pics of him!?!?!?!


----------

